# Rescuing?



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

for me personally, i couldn't imagine not rescuing. there are always folks ready to buy puppies, and i always want to help the misfits who need homes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is always the option, too, of buying your little puppy and then later, adopting him a friend (Golden or otherwise). Either way, what matters is giving a dog a great home. I am NOT against either, and have dogs from breeders and dogs that are rescued.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think some people on here may think I'm a little to indecisive, since last time I couldn't make my mind up on things & got some rather rude comments...but, I don't know. I just want to find the perfect dog for us!
I don't want to just go for the first cute puppy I see, which isn't what I have done with the puppy I am getting at all, I've been talking to her for quite a while.
Maybe you are right Aqua its best to start off with a puppy, and adopt later.
I was considering keeping an eye out for a rescue through our local pound...It is a high Kill shelter, so many are put down all the time  VERY SAD! Especially when their Euth. dates are right on the front of their kennels...ehh


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rescuing becomes a state of soul and heart--so be forewarned. I KNEW I needed to become involved in rescue the very day I looked into my Annie's eyes and saw all the hope and need. I have been dearly blessed by having adopted and been adopted by 7 loving, devoted furkids over the last 15 years. Doubly blessed having been involved with Goldens for the last 6 years. Just know that most rescues come with a little baggage that takes some time to diminish~but it is soooooooooooo worth it!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hah, challenge ya on who's most indecisive!!

you have made your mind up on the pup - stick with it

an young rescue later will be a great addition


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea, I understand there will be baggage..Whether being sickly for whatever reason, extra training needed, etc... I'm just trying to make the right decision for our family..
Maybe the puppy is the best decision for our family right now...But, rescuing is still weighing on my mind. I'm in no immediate rush. But, if I want this puppy I have to send the deposit out asap! I would like to have it out NO LATER than friday, it only takes 2days to get to her home, I've sent things up that way before many times, a pretty short drive.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Check out Hillbilly out of Atlanta, Ga. He is a Golden Miix whose "bridge date" was the 24th but because of this forum the word was put out and the shelter has spared him for rescue. He looked so incredibly sad in his picture as though he "knew" he was schedueled for death.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think you guys are right, but still doesn't feel right in my gut though. ehh


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is NO reason to feel guilty for buying a puppy. I am a huge fan of rescue and I rescue dogs all the time- but if I was a new dog owner with a one year old, I think I would get a puppy, then down the line, introduce a foster with intent to adopt, for example. Ultimately, it's your choice! Another thing you can do is go and play with and walk the shelter dogs. Offer to train them basic commands for free! It makes them more adoptable. There are ways to help dogs without having to adopt everyone that tugs your heart. Help drive transports. Give five dollars if you have it, and skip that extra thing of icecream next time you go shopping. Offer to take pictures of the dogs at your shelter and put them on petfinder. Join your local Golden rescue and sit at events with your Golden (puppy, rescue, or whatever, any Golden will do!) and educate the public. Etc.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And yes, if you want to adopt- adopt. My point is just, if you want the puppy, get the puppy. It doesn't make you a bad person, and there ARE other ways to help if you have your heart set on a puppy for now.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Aqua - Im not a new dog owner thats for sure, just been awhile since I've had a puppy lol I've had dogs my entire life, and everyone one of them but 1 was a rescue...
We even brought a dog bite case home when we were younger...Sweetest guy in the world though Pit Bull/Dalmatian Mix, he was being tormented "hit in the face" who wouldn't want to bite this person!!! I've dealt with my fair share of hard to train and sickly dogs/animals..No fun! But, the rewarding experience of them getting better is amazing! I wanted to take a different route this time, get a puppy from a breeder...But, why..for us honestly not something we have to do.
Although he is the most beautiful little guy I've ever seen!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say go with you're gut instinct, if you want a puppy go with it, there is so many ways to help rescues


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I didn't mean anything bad by it when I said new dog owner. I couldn't remember if you had dogs before or not. You're the one, though, that had the gorgeous Golden/GSD type mix, though right? I remember his pics, now!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's up to you to decide what you want.

I will never buy a puppy, or dog, but that is because I know that I can get my perfect dog from rescue. Both my boys were fosters and both were puppies when they came in. Honestly, I have always suggested that if someone is interested in possibly adopting that they consider fostering first. That way they get first choice of their foster (at least that's how it works in my rescue), but they are not obligated to adopt him/her if it's not a good fit.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have both. I got Maggie from a breeder and then wanted to get her a friend.. through my trainer I meet the man who runs our rescue and asked about fostering.... brought several fosters home for a few months and then fostered Hootie.. he and Maggie hit it off right from the time I brought him home... he stayed and then a few more failed fosters...


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Aqua - Yup I had ruben a Golden/GSD Mix lol...Oh I'm not taking offense to anything anyone says don't worry! 
I like blunt and honesty, just not rude lol...
I've had dogs my entire life, so I know what Im dealing with and getting myself into but it has been over 5years since I've been through puppyhood lol!! So it is nerve racking!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Rescuing becomes a state of soul and heart--so be forewarned. I KNEW I needed to become involved in rescue the very day I looked into my Annie's eyes and saw all the hope and need. I have been dearly blessed by having adopted and been adopted by 7 loving, devoted furkids over the last 15 years. Doubly blessed having been involved with Goldens for the last 6 years. Just know that most rescues come with a little baggage that takes some time to diminish~but it is soooooooooooo worth it!!


What you say is very true Steve i have always rescued i have never had a puppy there are just so many lovely dogs that need homes i am not saying i would not love a puppy but rescue always gets my heart going i have had i think its 9 rescue dogs now i had a few promblems but nothing that TLC would not cure and 1 dog the baggage took 2 years but boy was it worth it.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Kelly, I had the same bad feelings when I was looking for a pup, I had been on petfinders for weeks, thought I had the pup I wanted, but along came an opportunity for me to get a golden pup from a lady who had 10 pups that needed homes, so I went with the golden pup. Until the day I brought him home, I had wondered if I had done the right thing, but that all flew out the window when I got that puppy in my arms. I never bought a dog before, all have been rescue dogs my whole life,(56), so I say if you have it set up and want the puppy, get it, since you have a small child, would be a great addition to the family. You can always get a playmate later from a rescue, our other dog is from a Dal rescue, she a dal,lab mix and a great playmate for Takoda. I can't even think of having one dog, whenever we have lost a dog to the bridge, we have added another one to the family, the other dog always gets so depressed and so do I . 

You can always donate to a rescue, food, blankets, beds, money, time, it all helps. We even foster when they run into overflow problems with foster homes, it's a great feeling to help anyway we can.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

No one should ever be rude to you for being confused on what to do. There are tons of dogs in this world that need homes. If you really wanted a golden and wanted to rescue you could've always went to a golden rescue. If you want a new puppy then by all means thats your choice and thats great. It takes specially people to rescue dogs, because they accept that dog for who he/she is and the life it previously lived. All my dogs are adopted, and are some of the greatest I've ever owned. I'm not sure if you've ever had a puppy before but before you rush into it, take a look around the forums and read the lessons we all learn daily from our lil kids. Thats a benefit from adopting a slightly older dog because you get to sorta bypass the late night whining, and the every 2 hour pee walk in the snow. But don't allow anyone here to decide for you. Its your family and your new addition. Just don't bite off more than you can possibly chew. Its ALOt harder for someone who already has a family to bring a pup into the picture than it is a couple like my wife and I. Goldens demand full devotion and love. In what ever you decide good luck!! Cant wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

kjarv I changed my mind so many times for my first breed. Personally I think that looking around and researching every route ensues a much better fit in the end. I'm glad you're looking at all of your options. That being said, I always worry about buying from breeders because I know that there are so many great dogs that just need homes and if there were less interest in breeders maybe there would be less animals in shelters and foster care.

I have also found with rescues and all animals that when you know...you know...all I had for Moxie was a paragraph and a picture and she's absolutely perfect for me and 100% devoted. It was the same when I picked out Pippin for my boss, and the same when Jack Jack came into the animal hospital. And when I knew I wanted Jack Jack I wasn't in a position to take him, but then my situation changed and I was able to adopt him. 

I always take the charity cases, Moxie was in the rescue for 5 years. Jack Jack is blind missing one eye and well genetically a bit messed up. But both spoke to me and both are extremely loved.


----------

